# New Glass For Seiko 7t27?



## spinout (Aug 28, 2005)

Just picked up a (civvy) version. Would like to relace the glass. Anyone konw if this is possible and/or anyone who could do it? (Seiko UK?)

TIA,

Carl


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Spinout.









Any good repuatable watch repairer should be able to replace the crystal on this watch.


----------



## spinout (Aug 28, 2005)

Roy said:


> Welcome to the forum Spinout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Is it possible to use higher quality crystal?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes you could have a sapphire crystal fitted instead of the standard mineral if you wished, as long as they are available in the same size.


----------

